# Perth or Adelaide ?



## LIDS (May 29, 2011)

Which is best for -

property prices

climate (we've read that Perth has a strong wind, Adelaide is cold in the winter?)
Our son suffers with pneumonia because of dampness - which has driest climate.

cost of living

crime & safety

schools

beaches ( which has safest seas and warmest)

And finally what is it like for creepy crawlies such as spiders snakes and are there lots of flies in Perth?


----------



## beckdownunder (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Lids, I don't know the answer to these questions, but will be watching the thread as I have a job offer in both perth and adelaide, and need to decide which one to take! From the research i have done, they both sound great, although think Perth may be a little more expensive.

When are you moving over?

Beck


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Depends on career and what you want.

Both Cities are expensive by Uk standards but Perth is more expensive. PErth has better career opportunities and higher salaries.


----------



## dunsford5678 (Mar 30, 2010)

LIDS said:


> Which is best for -
> 
> property prices
> 
> ...


Property prices - Adelaide is a lot cheaper
Climate - not all that much different, Perth a bit warmer and wetter
Cost of living, crime and schools no obvious differences
Beaches - safest Adelaide (no surf) great for little kids, water several degrees warmer in Perth, great for teens/adults

The economy is stronger in Perth and it's a bigger, busier city. Perth has a vibrant, modern, 'new' and open feel, Adelaide feels a bit more traditional/historic and cultured


----------



## Abdelrahman (Mar 16, 2011)

Guys what about construction? Which city is Aust had or might have a boom in construction?


----------



## dunsford5678 (Mar 30, 2010)

Abdelrahman said:


> Guys what about construction? Which city is Aust had or might have a boom in construction?


Perth or Brisbane


----------



## PaulaLou (Dec 29, 2010)

Abdelrahman said:


> Guys what about construction? Which city is Aust had or might have a boom in construction?


Not so much in Perth at the minute! My hubbys a bricklayer and cant find work in his field (hes working in maintenance now) BUT I do think theres a lot of work to come...think its just a case of waiting for the economy to recover a little. We're north of the river in Butler and theres so much land cleared for building between us and Yanchep but noone buying at the min, think everyone is being very cautious.


----------



## Abdelrahman (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi guys

I am expecting my PR next week. I am industrial engineer with quality engineering experience in MEP contracting. I have MBA degree without experience and i plan to move to Adelaide where my brother lives...what is my chance to get a job there ? Plz help.
Abed


----------

